# Thetford fridge



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

I have been looking at previous posts regarding Thetford fridge problems but cannot find anything appertaining (I like that!)to my problem which is an intermittent fault, it either works or it doesn,t.
It shows no fault on the display but as heat is coming out of the vents I assume it isn,t a fault with gas or 240v. When it is "working"
it never gets cold enough to produce ice cubes. Now heres the crunch, took it to Thetford agent 
, still under warranty, working perfectly when static but not tested after taking it for a run although I asked for this to be done. Has anyone any suggestions as to what the problems could be? Thetford dealer says he will have to bill us which is fair enough but what happens when it happens again. I realise that an intermittent fault like this is difficult to find, but I feel this fault may be due to something happening when on the move.Any ideas?
Brightspark


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure if I completely follow the problem - when it doesn't work, are you saying that it is working to some extent because you can feel the heat through the vent and that it isn't getting cold enough. Or is that when it is working? When it doesn't work, is that when on gas, EHU or 12V whilst driving? Or that it doesn't work on any of them? You say that when it works, it never gets cold enough to make ice but then surely the Thetford agent would have seen that?
An obvious question, have you checked that the ventilation grills are clear of any debris and that any debris covers have been removed?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry can't help you, but am wondering why the agent should bill you if the van is still under warrenty?

Pieter


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Peribro & Pietero Sorry for the delay in replying --been away for a few days. The problem with the fridge is intermittent sometimes working whether it be on gas or electric. although because heat is coming out of the vents you would think its working. Anyway had it at the Thetford dealers for a couple of days for tests & worked perfectly OK but that was just a static test. Picked it up yesterday 30ml trip home plugged it in didn,thing freeze, that was just on 240.
Funny rhing was when I first switched it on it went on to gas got a steady blue lt could hear the ignitor clicking away but I wasn,t expecting to light up because I didn,t have any bottles in the van!
Got it levelled up with the laser level (done that before) still not freezing. Had to pay for the tests because the engineer wasn,t able to find anything wrong with it - which is fair enough.
Tel


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You say it's not freezing - is that the freezer you are talking about rather than the fridge? If so, is the fridge working? Have you checked the fridge temperature with a thermometer? If heat is coming out of the vents, then something must be happening!


----------

